# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  PAKIET RODZINNY Sprzedam 5 leków pasożyty tasiemce przywry motylice glisty nużeń

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Oferuję wybór 5 leków przeciwpasożytniczych 102 tabletek za 300 zł (włącza koszt wysyłki pobraniowej z Polski lub lotniczej rejestrowanej z Tajlandii).
Poniższa mieszanka działa na całe spektrum (tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty i inne, po nużeńce, świerzb).
Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają. W ten sposób można skutecznie pozbyć się ich wszystkich i najmniejszym kosztem. Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie, włącznie z czworonogami i cyklicznie, np. co pół roku.

Vermox Mebendazole 100mg, 50 tabletek, wartość 100zł, 03.2020

Yomesan Niklozamid 500mg, 40 tabletek, opakowania kartonowe 10 blistrów x 4, wartość 120zł, 01.2022

Prazykwantel 600mg, 10 tabletek, wartość 50zł, 04.2020

Zentel Albendazole 200mg, 10 tabletek, 5 opakowań kartonowych po 1 blistr 2 tabletki, wartość 100zł, 12.2020

Stromectol Ivermektyna 6mg, 2 tabletki, wartość 40zł, 04.2019

Razem 102 tabletki, które można użyć w dowolnej kolejności, chociaż moje osobiste doświadczenie wskazuje mi zaczynać od najtańszych po prostu z powodów ekonomicznych.

Pasożyty, na które działają te leki:

tasiemce (uzbrojony, nieuzbrojony, bąblowcowy, bruzdogłowiec szeroki, karłowaty),
różne przywry (kocia, chińska, płucna, krwawa), motylica wątrobowa,
glista ludzka,
filarie,
włośnie kręte,
włosogłówki,
węgorki jelitowe,
tęgoryjce,
owsiki ludzkie,
krętki,
gronkowiec złocisty,
paciorkowce,
toksoplazmozy,
rzęsistki,
chlamydie,
lamblie,
nużeńce,
świerzb.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

